# Just bought a machine



## dr.lawn21

I have just purchased a 96 tennant 830 with 2000hrs. Seems like a good sweeper for our parking lots. Has anyone worked with an 830 before? If so, any good or bad points about the machine? I couldn't pass up the deal, New price aprox $100,000....I paid 9,500 for this machine.


----------



## dr.lawn21

another pic. sorry it's dark.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

What does one get for sweeping lots? Think you got a sweet deal by the way.


----------



## dr.lawn21

Depends on the lot. size, garbage, dirt buildup. Should be just as profitable as snow removal. Now I have something to do when it dosen't snow and still make money.


----------



## Dwan

There is absulootly no money in sweeping. Late hours, dirty job, 





shhhhhhhhhhh:
You should make back your investment within the first month if not the first week.


----------



## mrplowdude

Looks like you got a great deal. I'm looking at getting a old chevy truck with a schwarze, but am on the fence about it. The lot the guy does he gets 780 a month. thats less than 30 per day is this normal?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Almost $ 200 per trip if it's done once a week. Make his money back in a week? If that was the case, everybody would be sweeping. Maybe if he already has a full schedule of sweeping accounts.


----------



## Dwan

Spring cleanup 1 time sweeping lots @ $150 per hr. or more if bid by the job, it would be easy to make that in a week. Not saying you would make that every week just durning spring cleanup. $200 to $300 per visit per lot for 2 or 3 times a week is about average and a good paycheck. Do you have a place to dump your spoils? I find that is my biggest problem.

As for the $150 per hour, these are high maintance machines and require a lot of non income producing work unlike a plow which for the most part is a 1 time perchase with little maintance. and cost for a new one is more then triple that of a plow. it also is a dedicated machine for cleaning only, You would look kind of funny taking it to the store for a carten of milk ware the plow it is a comin site. 

Sure looks like a lot of good advertiseing space on the side of it.


----------



## Dwan

sorry about the spelling.


----------



## dr.lawn21

Dawn, 
Thanks for the advice. I will be sweeping at home depot 3 nights a week, and have several other prospective customers (places where we already mow and do snow removal). No doubt it will be a good investment.


----------



## Metro

There are a few weak points in that machine.
It took Tennant 2 try's to get it right, hence the Tennant 830-II.

The 830 series 1 (like yours) had many elevator problems, so bad to the point that Tennant made an elevator replacement kit I believe Tennant sells it for somewhere around $8,000.00.

It also came with an automatic self lubricating system for the chassis, this system has a few bugs.

They are extreemly high maintenance.

But most of all, they aren't street legal!
Not a problem if your storing the sweeper on siite, but in most cases you'd need to drive it from one lot to another.

Good luck with it.


----------



## mrplowdude

dr.lawn21 said:


> Dawn,
> Thanks for the advice. I will be sweeping at home depot 3 nights a week, and have several other prospective customers (places where we already mow and do snow removal). No doubt it will be a good investment.


What are you getting per visit to the home depots. I have a lot of places in my area, 2 home depots, 3 shaws, 3 wal-marts, 3 market baskets, 2 lowes, and a hannaford. I have contacts or know people working in 7 of the stores. 3 stores I know are unhappy with their currnet proivder.


----------



## dr.lawn21

Here's an article I found on the tennant 830.....

Remarkable results with Tennant 830 Sweeper at La Farge
The TENNANT 830 sweeper ,operating at the La Farge cement manufacturing plant in Lichtenburg ,has reached a sterling 15000 hours. According to site engineer Mr. Mark Hechter the unit has performed well to date and is expected to run at least another year. It must be noted that the on-site workshop personel have maintained the unit since new and have done a great job to date. Well done to La


----------



## dr.lawn21

*Here it is after I painted it.*

in the St. Patty's Day parade


----------



## dr.lawn21

another from the parade.


----------



## Dwan

Congraduations. Great looking machine. With the pride you seem to have in it I am sure it will do right by you.


----------



## Outsidefaction

Looks Great!
I was intrested in purchasing a Tennant 830 for sweeping, how is yours working for you? and problems? And do you trailer your Tennant to different job sites or does it stay at one.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Oshkosh

*I'd pay attention to this post!!!!*



Metro;273716 said:


> There are a few weak points in that machine.
> It took Tennant 2 try's to get it right, hence the Tennant 830-II.
> 
> The 830 series 1 (like yours) had many elevator problems, so bad to the point that Tennant made an elevator replacement kit I believe Tennant sells it for somewhere around $8,000.00.
> 
> It also came with an automatic self lubricating system for the chassis, this system has a few bugs.
> 
> They are extreemly high maintenance.
> 
> But most of all, they aren't street legal!
> Not a problem if your storing the sweeper on siite, but in most cases you'd need to drive it from one lot to another.
> 
> Good luck with it.


 Pay Attention this guy,He is around these machines all day long!!!

From personal experience with a Vangard 4000 ,you can keep sweeping!!!
Every 40 hours of use brings up about 40 hours of maintenance...Hope you have a full time mechanic..Don't forget a low bed or at least a tag and long ramps etc.....They only cost you money when they are moving...lol


----------



## Duracutter

dr.lawn21;273253 said:


> I have just purchased a 96 tennant 830 with 2000hrs. Seems like a good sweeper for our parking lots. Has anyone worked with an 830 before? If so, any good or bad points about the machine? I couldn't pass up the deal, New price aprox $100,000....I paid 9,500 for this machine.


How's the machine doing? I bought a similar unit, 98 830 with 4000 hrs. Paid $17k canadian. Any issues you've had to deal with? Any conveyor belt problems.

Is it possible to make it road legal?


----------



## dr.lawn21

I have had to replace the chain and sprockets. Other than that no major problems. Sweeps great. As far as being driving it down the road, I just had to go to the local DMV and pick up a SM (slow machinery) plate for it. Have had no problems with the police. They pass me about every night when we sweep. The machine has tail, brake, turn and reverse lights just like a normal vehicle.


----------



## big bird

after time the cops will mess with you i drive a 1977 mb sweeper from dons welding in buffalo ny


----------



## GCMonti

*Dmv*



dr.lawn21;423586 said:


> I have had to replace the chain and sprockets. Other than that no major problems. Sweeps great. As far as being driving it down the road, I just had to go to the local DMV and pick up a SM (slow machinery) plate for it. Have had no problems with the police. They pass me about every night when we sweep. The machine has tail, brake, turn and reverse lights just like a normal vehicle.


I recently bought a Tennant 830-II and I want to have it registered as a Low Speed Vehicle. What did your state recognize as the machine's VIN? Did they accept the serial number only?

Thanks


----------



## dr.lawn21

Used the serial #. Here in Montana we have a license for "specialty machinery", called an S.M. plate.


----------



## grasskeepers

I like it #420 
haha


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

how does this unit dump? how high can it lift to dump?


----------



## McFadden

I just bought a 2003 830II. It has about 3000 hours on it. Just wanted Canadians to know that most provinces have exemptions for Road Building and Maintenance Machinery. I have a highway line painter ( Ford Cab over 8000) and do not even require it to be registered here in Alberta. (It is designed and built do do a specific hioghway maintence job). But, of course, if you drive on the road, you must have Insurance.


----------



## McFadden

Gr8WhiteNorth;905896 said:


> how does this unit dump? how high can it lift to dump?


See

http://www.southeasternequipment.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ERT830II


----------

